# impossiblie aggiornare @world

## drudox

salve a tutti .. sto tentando di aggiornare @world ... ma non riesco perche` sembra che molti pacchetti siano in masked ... ricevo questi messaggi (nel comando ho messo in ignore quelli che mi davano il blocked package) ... e` da 2 mesi che non eseguo un update e non son molto ferrato su portage (uso da poco gentoo) qualcuno sa darmi una mano ? nella guida non ci ho capito molto ... anzi niente 

```
sudo emerge -auvND --exclude xf86-input-keyboard --exclude kate --exclude qtquick1 --exclude qtdeclarative --verbose-conflicts --exclude File-DesktopEntry  File-BaseDir File-MimeInfo --exclude linguist-tools kde-l10n --exclude kded @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.6.1:5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.7.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (12 Aug 2016)

# Requires revdeps to build with at least C++11. Bug 589412.

# Masked for wider testing.

- dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.6.1::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.25.0::gentoo[nls]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kinit-5.25.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/konsole-16.04.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti postare l'output senza i vari exclude (se troppo lungo usa il programma wgetpaste)? Usi kde4?

----------

## drudox

non uso kde4.... 

uso i3wm di solito ma ho anche plasma installato

ecco il risultato 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wFa3HC8EJGG01Rka5Gbj/

grazie mille per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wFa3HC8EJGG01Rka5Gbj/

 

Noto che ci sono "un paio" di errori   :Razz:  .

Ok iniziamo a farne uscire qualcuno in meno.

Per prima cosa metti in package.use tutto quello che ti dice da linea 1146 a 1310 (ma forse l'ha fatto in automatico mettendoli in /etc/portage/package.use/iputils in questo caso devi dare un etc-update).

Da linea 1116 a 1137 ti dice che libressl e openssl non possono coesistere, probabilmente dovuto alla use flag libressl attiva su qualche pacchetto prova a disabilitarla nel make.conf.

Fatto questo prova a dare il comando 

```
# emerge -auvND @world --backtrack=30
```

e riposta l'output.

----------

## drudox

il file package.use e` una directory che contiene inputils ho provato a fare etc-update (con opzione -3) 

e l'output di 

```
# emerge -auvND @world --backtrack=30
```

lo trovi qui 

[url] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/scG5GTIkxzcD1U8cFEHX/ [/url]

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto  :Smile: ))))

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per gli errori da linea 917 a 995 prova a seguire la guida ufficiale.

Se riesci a risolvere posta un 

```
# emerge -auvNDt @world --backtrack=30
```

così da capire che pacchetto richiede libressl.

----------

## drudox

Non mi e` molto chiaro ... in pratica considerando il primo pacchetto (dev-lang/perl) dovrei dare :

emerge --ask --oneshot =dev-lang/perl-5.24  (perche` e la piu` recente.... ) giusto ?

e per dev-lang/perl-5.2* e` tutto sistemato ???

----------

## drudox

che pero` mi da` questo messaggio 

```
sudo emerge --ask --oneshot =dev-lang/perl-5.24.0-r1

Password: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.24.0-r1 [5.22.1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.24.0-r1:0/5.24::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24.0-r1 (Argument)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.68.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 103 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-emoticons-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Johannes Huber <johu@gentoo.org> (1 Aug 2016)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Dead by upstream. Last release

# with 15.08. Exported to kde-sunset overlay.

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-iconthemes-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-perl/cdk-perl-20141106::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Kent Fredric <kentnl@gentoo.org> (3 Aug 2016)

# No reverse dependencies, was never clear why it was in tree,

# upstream stagnant, dev-libs/cdk is mostly unmaintained.

#

# Please voice concerns on bug 575036 if you still need this.

# Removal in 30 days.

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-meta-15.08.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-colorschemes-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-wallpapers-15.08.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-15.08.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Domanda stupida ma perl-5.24 ti serve veramente o ti e' rimasto in qualche package.accept_keywords?

Prima di iniziare l'upgrade di perl (cosa che risulta sempre incasinata) proverei a rimuovere da package.accept_keywords il pacchetto dev-lang/perl e vedere se l'update te lo richiede o meno.

----------

## drudox

ok

----------

## drudox

Non c'e` nulla in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords!! 

come procedo per il discorso precedente ? potrei mettere perl in exclude ? 

cmq non ho capito bene come fare per gli altri pacchetti da questa guida https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Troubleshooting#Dependency_graph_slot_conflicts che mi hai detto di seguire ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come procedo per il discorso precedente ?

 

Purtroppo non ho esperienza diretta (o se l'ho fatto non mi ricordo) ma posso rimandarti a queste due risorse:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1046754-start-0.html

http://blog.heeresonline.com/2015/04/gentoo-perl-upgrade/

EDIT: si, non hai nulla in package.keywords perche' stai usando gentoo in testing. Cmq nel primo link c'e' scritto anche come impostare perl a stable (piu' precisamente qui).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> cmq non ho capito bene come fare per gli altri pacchetti da questa guida https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Troubleshooting#Dependency_graph_slot_conflicts che mi hai detto di seguire ...

 

Scusa ma mi sa che ti ho re-indirizzato male. Per gli errori 

```
  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)
```

prova a mascherare la versione (in package.mask) visto che nessuno la usa ma la vecchia si (che tra l'altro e' quello che ti dice di fare emerge).

----------

## drudox

dunque ho provato a mettere Perl in stable come da guida 

1) non avevo una directory chiamata  /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

2) la ho creata .... ma non mi fa scrivere ... (ho usato sudo ovviamente)

sudo echo "dev-lang/perl -~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl 

bash: /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl: Non è una directory

anche facendolo a mano mi dice che e` in sola lettura .. ho fatto male a creare la dir ? 

gli altri pacchetti li maschero o li metto come ignore ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> sudo echo "dev-lang/perl -~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl 
> 
> bash: /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl: Non è una directory

 

Postami un  

```
# ls -la /etc/portage/

# ls -la /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/
```

 *drudox wrote:*   

> anche facendolo a mano mi dice che e` in sola lettura .. ho fatto male a creare la dir ? 

 

No package.accept_keywords puo' essere sia file che directory

 *drudox wrote:*   

> gli altri pacchetti li maschero o li metto come ignore ?

 

No capisco cosa intendi metterli come ignore, comunque come dice il messaggio di emerge usa package.mask

----------

## drudox

```

ls -la /etc/portage/

totale 68

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 4096  9 set 11.25 .

drwxr-xr-x 102 root root 4096  9 set 10.05 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 28 feb  2016 bin

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1311  7 set 22.21 make.conf

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  630 26 gen  2016 make.conf.catalyst

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1137  8 feb  2016 make.conf.euse_backup

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   66 29 gen  2016 make.profile -> ../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 10 feb  2016 package.accept_keyword

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096  9 set 11.25 package.accept_keywords

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  233  8 feb  2016 package.license

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 11 feb  2016 package.mask

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  859 30 ago 21.05 package.unmask

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096  7 set 22.19 package.use

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096  9 set 10.40 pakage.accept_keywords

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 28 feb  2016 postsync.d

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 28 feb  2016 repo.postsync.d

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096  2 feb  2016 repos.conf

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root 4096 19 feb  2016 savedconfig

```

```

 ls -la /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/

totale 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  9 set 11.25 .

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096  9 set 11.25 ..

```

con ignore intendevo dire exclude .. cmq ok li metto in mask

----------

## drudox

```

cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl 

dev-lang/perl -~amd64

dev-perl/* -~amd64

virtual/perl* -~amd64

```

ho cambiato il nome del file package.accept_keywords in package.accept_keyword cosi` da poter creare la directory corretta e scrivere su di essa i file per Perl ... prima di passare a mettere in mask gli altri pacchetti ho dato 

```

sudo emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=300

```

ma non cambia inquanto ... 

```

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.65.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 24 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Types-Serialiser-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    (and 55 more with the same problem)

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I permessi sulla directory sono ok, pero' vedo che hai un file package.accept_keyword, una directory pakage.accept_keywords e package.accept_keywords. 

Solo l'ultima directory ha il nome corretto, se gli altri sono vuoti puoi elimenarli, altrimenti sposta il contenuto sotto quella con corretta (per il file spostalo semplicemente per l'altra dir sposta il suo contenuto).  

Poi prova a fare echo ma da root direttamente non usando sudo.

----------

## drudox

il file che ho postato e` nella directory giusta ! guarda 

```
 cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl 

dev-lang/perl -~amd64

dev-perl/* -~amd64

virtual/perl* -~amd64

```

fatto con gli echo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qualcosa  è cambiato ora non richiede  più perl 5.24. Puoi postare un

```
# sudo emerge -avuDNt @world --backtrack=300
```

----------

## drudox

pero` cerca la 5.20 e la 5.22 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fjbfkoMoIgBOo4nWh3gS/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> pero` cerca la 5.20 e la 5.22

 

Vero questo perche' non ho pensato che on ~arch la versione installata e' la 5.22.

Allora rimuovi il file /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/Perl e poi dai questi comandi

```
# equery -q list --full-regex "dev-perl/.*" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl

# equery -q list --full-regex "dev-lang/perl" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl

# equery -q list --full-regex "virtual/perl.*" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl
```

poi editi il file /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl e davanti a ogni riga metto il carattere > (cosi' da mascherare tutti i pacchetti di perl con versione maggiore di quelli che hai installato).

----------

## drudox

no niente  :Sad: 

[url] 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/99bYgfuRbi4Mc4VSTkpB/ [/url]

e questo e il file /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl

```
>dev-perl/AnyEvent-7.110.0

>dev-perl/AnyEvent-I3-0.160.0

>dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.560.0

>dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r1

>dev-perl/Canary-Stability-2006

>dev-perl/Class-Method-Modifiers-2.30.0

>dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.32.0-r1

>dev-perl/DBI-1.634.0

>dev-perl/Data-Perl-0.2.9

>dev-perl/Data-Random-0.80.0

>dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.400.0

>dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r1

>dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.30.0-r1

>dev-perl/Error-0.170.240

>dev-perl/Exporter-Tiny-0.42.0

>dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1

>dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0-r1

>dev-perl/File-Listing-6.40.0-r1

>dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.270.0

>dev-perl/File-pushd-1.3.0-r1

>dev-perl/Font-TTF-1.20.0-r1

>dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor-0.130.0-r1

>dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.720.0

>dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.200.0-r1

>dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0

>dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.10.0-r1

>dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0-r1

>dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0

>dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.10.0

>dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.1.0

>dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.24.0

>dev-perl/IO-String-1.80.0-r1

>dev-perl/JSON-XS-3.10.0

>dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0-r1

>dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0

>dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.413.0

>dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0-r1

>dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600

>dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0

>dev-perl/Module-Runtime-0.14.0

>dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1

>dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0

>dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0

>dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0-r2

>dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2

>dev-perl/Role-Tiny-2.0.1

>dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7

>dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.330.0

>dev-perl/Test-Deep-0.117.0

>dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1

>dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-1.240.0

>dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1

>dev-perl/Time-ParseDate-2013.91.200

>dev-perl/TimeDate-2.300.0

>dev-perl/Types-Serialiser-1.0.0

>dev-perl/URI-1.690.0

>dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0-r1

>dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0

>dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0

>dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.440.0-r1

>dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.12.100

>dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0-r1

>dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.440.0

>dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.40.0-r1

>dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0-r1

>dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0-r1

>dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0-r1

>dev-perl/cdk-perl-20141106

>dev-perl/common-sense-3.740.0

>dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.240.0

>dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0

>dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.80.0-r1

>dev-perl/strictures-2.0.1

>dev-lang/perl-5.22.1

>virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.960.0

>virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1

>virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.12.0-r1

>virtual/perl-Carp-1.360.0

>virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.68.0

>virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.68.0

>virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.158.0

>virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.540.0

>virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.950.0

>virtual/perl-Encode-2.730.0

>virtual/perl-Exporter-5.720.0

>virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.221

>virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.40.0

>virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.100_rc

>virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.700.0-r1

>virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.280.0

>virtual/perl-File-Path-2.90.0-r3

>virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.560.0

>virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r3

>virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.450.0

>virtual/perl-IO-1.350.0

>virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.68.0

>virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.920.0-r1

>virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.273.0

>virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0

>virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.26

>virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400-r1

>virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.8.0

>virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.410.0

>virtual/perl-Storable-2.530.100

>virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.330.0-r2

>virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor-4.30.0

>virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.350.0

>virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.14

>virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0

>virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.972.600-r2

>virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0-r2

>virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.200.0

>virtual/perl-if-0.60.400

>virtual/perl-libnet-3.50.0

>virtual/perl-parent-0.232.0

>virtual/perl-version-0.990.900-r2

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che tu hai installato la versione 5.22 ma l'update ti richiede ancora dei moduli che sono compatibili solo con la verione 5.20, prova a lanciare un

```
# perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

non so se aiutera' molto ma a questo punto non mi viene in mente molto altro.  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non so se aiutera' molto ma a questo punto non mi viene in mente molto altro. 

 

anche a me capita che emerge si impalli nel calcolo delle dipendenze di un aggiornamento del perl.

in questi casi, piuttosto che insistere per la via maestra, uso il seguente trucchetto sporco:

```

$ vecchiaVersione=x.y.z

$ emerge -1 --nodeps $(portageq owners / /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/$(vecchiaVersione) |grep -v ^[[:space:]]|sed 's/^/=/')

```

naturalmente, l'emerge si può bloccare se incontra qualche dipendenza incoerente ma, rilanciandolo ad oltranza (o usando emerge --resume --nodeps --skipfirst), i pacchetti da compilare diventano sempre meno numerosi.

il trucco va bene a volte anche per il python.

----------

## drudox

grazie tante per la risposta io pero` ho 2 versioni vecchie  :Sad:  come fare ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> grazie tante per la risposta io pero` ho 2 versioni vecchie  come fare ???

 

Che directory hai in /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/

----------

## drudox

```
ls /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/

5.20.2  5.22.1

```

vi prego mi sta snervando non poter aggiornare ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi penso che dovresti dare 

```
# emerge -1 --nodeps $(portageq owners / /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.20.2 |grep -v ^[[:space:]]|sed 's/^/=/') 
```

tieni presente che e' un trucco proposto da cloc3 io non l'ho mai provato

----------

## drudox

```
 sudo emerge -1 --nodeps $(portageq owners / /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.20.2 |grep -v ^[[:space:]]|sed 's/^/=/')

None of the installed packages claim these files:

   /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.20.2

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-text/po4a-0.45-r1".

```

???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Finche' non risponde cloc3 io ti consiglieri di provare con il comando

```
# perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

----------

## cloc3

 *drudox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  sudo emerge -1 --nodeps $(portageq owners / /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.20.2 |grep -v ^[[:space:]]|sed 's/^/=/')
> 
> ...

 

scusa. mi sono dimenticato che a volte capitano pacchetti con versioni che sono stati scaricate da portage.

adesso non riesco a correggere la riga che ho postato sopra, perché queste cose capitano una volta ogni tot anni, le risolvo e poi le dimentico.

l'idea alla base, comunque, è forzare la compilazione di tutti i pacchetti vecchi con il --nodeps, evitando ad emerge di calcolare dipendenze che, in questi casi, possono risultare troppo pesanti.

ovvio, tuttavia, che la strada suggerita da fedeliallalinea è preferibile.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. sto seguendo la discussione da un pò.

hai provato a deselezionare i pacchetti con problemi dal world file ?

```
# emerge --deselect <pacchetto>
```

in modo che i conflitti si riducano ?

magari per i pacchetti un pò "critici" prova ad emergerli singolarmente con "--oneshot" ( o -1)

poi con calma risolvi il resto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oggi e' arrivato l'aggiornamento di perl 5.22 in stable, non ho avuto multi problemi con l'update.

Unica cosa che non ti ho mai detto di provare e' anche il comando

```
# emerge --depclean --ask
```

per disinstallare i pacchetti non piu' necessari. 

Comunque con --depclean dai sempre un occhio a cosa vuole disinstallare; per esempio se hai due kernel installati che vuoi tenere emerge cercera' cmq di togliere il piu' vecchio.

----------

## drudox

niente ... ricevo sempre questo :

[url] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/o8YvFBG8WDfVdsWauG58/[/url]

anche con la soluzione proposta da sabayonino continuo a ricevere messaggi di perl bloccato  :Sad: 

nessuno mi puo` aiutare?

----------

## sabayonino

hai un bel casotto là e poco centra con perl

qui ad esempio ibxcdb (e non solo)  richiede il supporto per librerie 64 e 32 bit

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

```

prova con

```
# ABI_X86="64 32" emerge x11-libs/libxcb:0 --ask 
```

(oppure se vuoi generalizzare : inserisci  ABI_X86="64 32" nel make.conf , ma occhio che le grane potrebbero aumentare

oppure , prova a smascherare i vari conflitti con :

```
# emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps=y --autounmask-write @world || etc-update
```

controlla con Attenzione  le varie modifiche ai files proposti e rispondi di conseguenza.

rilancia il @world

oppure prova la strada dei "7 giorni in tibet" ...

una manciata di aggiornamenti alla volta .... poi c'è il kde ed i dev-qt .... io comincerei con eliminare dal world (con --deselect) tutti i pacchetti dev-qt

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il problema riguardante a perl puoi vedere anche qui se trovi qualcosa

----------

## sabayonino

ho aggiornato perl proprio ieri sera :

semplicemente con 

```
# emerge -u1 dev-lang/perl && perl-cleaner --all
```

ma nel tuo caso con tutti quei conflitti , è probabile che troverai altri problemi.

devi risolvere singolarmente le collissioni dei vari pacchetti cominciando da pacchetti di "poco conto".

guardati bene il log e cosa vuole.

metti da parte il @world.

----------

## drudox

```
sudo ABI_X86="64 32" emerge x11-libs/libxcb:0 --ask

Password: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2 [1.11] PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_5%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.12 [1.11.1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libxcb:0 (Argument)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 6 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-emoticons-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Johannes Huber <johu@gentoo.org> (1 Aug 2016)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Dead by upstream. Last release

# with 15.08. Exported to kde-sunset overlay.

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-iconthemes-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-meta-15.08.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-colorschemes-15.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-wallpapers-15.08.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- kde-apps/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-15.08.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con questo o questo (punto 5). L'utente ha risolto ma non so con quale dei due metodi.

----------

## drudox

sto provando a lavorare pacchetto per pacchetto ... ma ottengo tutto questo :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/jAhK2c8JcDtBvIHgf67h/

----------

## sabayonino

lo riscrivo :

prova a togliere tutti i pacchetti dev-qt/* dal world  con l'opzione --deselect per semplificare il calcolo delle dipendenze.

```
# emerge --deselect $(eix -iCc dev-qt | grep dev-qt | awk '{print $2}')
```

e riemergili se richiesto senza aggiungerli al world con "-1" o "--one-shot" (sono la stessa cosa)

ritenta

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge --deselect $(eix -iCc dev-qt | grep dev-qt | awk '{print $2}')

>>> Removing dev-qt/qtcore from "world" favorites file...

>>> Removing dev-qt/qtcore:5 from "world" favorites file...

┌─[19:10] drudox@ ─[~]

└──> sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-video/vlc-2.0.1:=[dbus,ogg,vorbis]" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/vlc-2.2.4::gentoo USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt jpeg libnotify libsamplerate mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png pulseaudio qt4 qt5 sdl svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -bidi -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -directfb (-directx) -dvb (-dxva2) -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libav -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -postproc -projectm -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib -test -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -vpx -wma-fixed -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi" ABI_X86="64" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    qt4? ( !qt5 ) qt5? ( !qt4 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    aalib? ( X ) bidi? ( truetype ) cddb? ( cdda ) dvb? ( dvbpsi ) dxva2? ( avcodec ) ffmpeg? ( avcodec avformat swscale ) fontconfig? ( truetype ) gnutls? ( gcrypt ) httpd? ( lua ) libcaca? ( X ) libtar? ( skins ) libtiger? ( kate ) qt4? ( X !qt5 ) qt5? ( X !qt4 ) sdl? ( X ) skins? ( truetype X xml exactly-one-of ( qt4 qt5 ) ) vaapi? ( avcodec X ) vdpau? ( xcb ) vlm? ( encode ) xv? ( xcb )

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.9.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.9.0::gentoo[vlc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.26.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/konsole-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per vlc devi scegliere se usare la use flag qt4 o qt5, quindi metti in package.use

```
echo "media-video/vlc qt4 -qt5" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

per avere l'interfaccia grafica in qt4

```
echo "media-video/vlc -qt4 qt5" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

per avere l'interfaccia grafica in qt5

----------

## sabayonino

 :Razz:   qualcuno potrebbe uscirne pazzo ... ma quasi ci siamo

inoltre

x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 richiede il supporto per le librerie 32bit

```
# emerge =x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 --autounmask-write || etc-update
```

aggiorna il file di configurazione con -5

(controlla comunque cosa viene modificato)

e riemergi x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1

```
# emerge =x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1
```

----------

## drudox

ora ottengo questo 

```
 sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Password: 

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

sys-libs/zlib:0

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2:0[minizip] required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.4:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.47.0:0/63::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.41.0:0/58::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.18:0/58=[cairo,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

dev-ruby/ruby-glib2:0

  (dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8[ruby_targets_ruby21] required by (dev-ruby/ruby-gdk3-3.0.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                           

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

  (dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-ruby/ruby-glib2[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-crypt/pinentry" has unmet requirements.

- app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.7-r1::gentoo USE="gnome-keyring gtk ncurses qt4 qt5 -caps -emacs -static" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( ncurses gtk qt4 qt5 ) gtk? ( !static ) qt4? ( !static ) qt5? ( !static ) static? ( ncurses ) at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

(dependency required by "app-crypt/gnupg-2.1.15::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-mobipocket-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
x11-libs/libxcb:0 

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) 

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    (and 4 more with the same problem) 
```

Questo hai fatto come detto da sabayonino? Se si e' andato a buon fine il comando?

```
sys-libs/zlib:0 

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2:0[minizip] required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.4:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 
```

Aggiungi  al package.use questo ">=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip"

```
app-text/poppler:0 

  (app-text/poppler-0.47.0:0/63::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (app-text/poppler-0.41.0:0/58::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=app-text/poppler-0.18:0/58=[cairo,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) 
```

Prova a lanciare il comando emerge -1a =app-text/poppler-0.47.0 =app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1

```
dev-ruby/ruby-glib2:0 

  (dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    >=dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8[ruby_targets_ruby21] required by (dev-ruby/ruby-gdk3-3.0.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

    ^^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                            

    (and 4 more with the same problem) 

  (dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    dev-ruby/ruby-glib2[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^    
```

In questo caso prova a mettere nel package.use "=dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.2 -ruby_targets_ruby20 ruby_targets_ruby21" e ricompilare singolarmente il pacchetto emerge -1a =dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.2

----------

## drudox

```

Codice:

x11-libs/libxcb:0 

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) 

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

```

si ho fatto come mi ha detto sabayonino ma il comando et-update mi ha detto che non c'era niente da fare :\

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Allora prova con emerge -1a x11-libs/libxcb =x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1 ..., dove i 3 puntini li sostituisci con i 4 pachetti che hanno lo stesso problema (li vedi mettendo al comando dell'update l'opzione --verbose-conflicts)

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Allora prova con emerge -1a x11-libs/libxcb =x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1 ..., dove i 3 puntini li sostituisci con i 4 pachetti che hanno lo stesso problema (li vedi mettendo al comando dell'update l'opzione --verbose-conflicts)

 

ho avuto lo stesso problema.

ho risolto con:

```

emerge -1 --nodeps xcb-proto libxcb x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms x11-libs/xcb-util-wm x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil x11-libs/xcb-util-image

```

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge -1a =app-text/poppler-0.47.0 =app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/poppler-0.47.0 [0.41.0] USE="(-cairo-qt) -nss%" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.47.0:0/63::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =app-text/poppler-0.47.0 (Argument)

  (app-text/poppler-0.41.0:0/58::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.26.0:0/58=[cairo] required by (media-gfx/inkscape-0.91-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world --verbose-conflicts

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                            

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.47.0:0/63::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.41.0:0/58::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.18:0/58=[cairo,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-crypt/pinentry" has unmet requirements.

- app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.7-r1::gentoo USE="gnome-keyring gtk ncurses qt4 qt5 -caps -emacs -static" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( ncurses gtk qt4 qt5 ) gtk? ( !static ) qt4? ( !static ) qt5? ( !static ) static? ( ncurses ) at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

(dependency required by "app-crypt/gnupg-2.1.15::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-mobipocket-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## drudox

nonostante abbia dato 

```
  sudo emerge -1a x11-libs/libxcb =x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1 =x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0 =x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0 =x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.12 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

```

rilanciando ottengo ancora questo

```
 sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world --verbose-conflicts

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.12=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                            

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.47.0:0/63::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.41.0:0/58::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.18:0/58=[cairo,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (app-text/apvlv-0.1.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-crypt/pinentry" has unmet requirements.

- app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.7-r1::gentoo USE="gnome-keyring gtk ncurses qt4 qt5 -caps -emacs -static" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( ncurses gtk qt4 qt5 ) gtk? ( !static ) qt4? ( !static ) qt5? ( !static ) static? ( ncurses ) at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

(dependency required by "app-crypt/gnupg-2.1.15::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-mobipocket-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora ti da lo stesso problema con x11-libs/xcb-util, prova anche con:

```
# emerge -1a --nodeps x11-libs/libxcb x11-libs/xcb-util
```

Con poppler prova 

```
# emerge -1a --nodeps app-text/poppler app-text/apvlv
```

Inoltre il pacchetto pinentry puo' avere solo la use flag qt4 o qt5 ma non tutte due assieme, quindi in package.use

```
# echo "app-crypt/pinentry -qt4 qt5" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

o 

```
# echo "app-crypt/pinentry qt4 -qt5" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

a dipendenza se vuoi compilarlo con qt5 o qt4

----------

## sabayonino

oltre a settare le USE che contrastano tra di loro , invece di provare a forzare il calcolo delle dipendenze complete con --deep e --newuse 

prova con un semplice

```
# emerge -ua @world
```

giusto per vederne il comportamento. le dipendenze strette le si possono trattare anche di seguito (e al massimo si portano dietro il pacchetto richiesto)

----------

## drudox

grazie per l'aiuto .. ma i conflitti cadono dal cielo ... 

```
sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Password: 

Calculating dependencies                                                                                           ... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-gfx/exiv2:0

  (media-gfx/exiv2-0.25-r2:0/14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/exiv2-0.25-r2:0/14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-gfx/exiv2-0.24:0/14=[xmp] required by (kde-apps/libkexiv2-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^                                                                                                         

    >=media-gfx/exiv2-0.24:=[xmp=] required by (kde-apps/libkexiv2-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=media-gfx/exiv2-0.25:=[xmp=] required by (kde-apps/libkexiv2-16.08.1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                             ^^^^                                                                                                                      

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    (and 34 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2-r1:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.44.2:2.91/2.91::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/vte-0.42.1:2.91/2.91::nightmare, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.38.1[termite-patch] required by (x11-terms/termite-10:0/0::nightmare, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

sci-libs/hdf5:0

  (sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.17:0/1.8.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.15_p1:0/1.8.15::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sci-libs/hdf5:0/1.8.15=[-mpi,-szip,zlib] required by (sci-libs/netcdf-4.4.0-r1:0/11::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.7.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.7.5::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.7.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/mesa-12.0.3 wayland

# required by kde-apps/kanagram-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeedu-meta-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.6.1 qml

# required by kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.08.1::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=kde-apps/solid-runtime-16.04.3 -bluetooth

# required by kde-apps/kate-16.08.1::gentoo[addons]

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgit2-0.24.1 threads

# required by kde-apps/ktp-text-ui-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/plasma-telepathy-meta-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdenetwork-meta-16.08.1::gentoo[telepathy]

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=kde-apps/ktp-common-internals-16.08.1 otr

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/iputils' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3:0/58=".

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-core-2015::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2015::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-2015::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0[dbus]" has unmet requirements.

- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.5-r2::gentoo USE="dbus hs2-0 qt4 qt5 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -libressl -p2p (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    fasteap? ( !gnutls !ssl ) smartcard? ( ssl ) at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )

(dependency required by "net-misc/connman-1.33::gentoo[wifi]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-misc/connman-gtk-1.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## drudox

# emerge -ua @world 

mi da` la il doppio se non il triplo degli errori ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se gli altri errori sono andati a posto prova a fare lo stesso per quelli nuovi (sono piu' o meno simili).

```
media-gfx/exiv2:0

  (media-gfx/exiv2-0.25-r2:0/14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/exiv2-0.25-r2:0/14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-gfx/exiv2-0.24:0/14=[xmp] required by (kde-apps/libkexiv2-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^                                                                                                         

    >=media-gfx/exiv2-0.24:=[xmp=] required by (kde-apps/libkexiv2-15.08.3:4/15.08::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=media-gfx/exiv2-0.25:=[xmp=] required by (kde-apps/libkexiv2-16.08.1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                             ^^^^
```

```
# echo ">=media-gfx/exiv2-0.25 xmp" >> /etc/portage/package.use           
```

```
dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    (and 34 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2-r1:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

sci-libs/hdf5:0

  (sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.17:0/1.8.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.15_p1:0/1.8.15::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sci-libs/hdf5:0/1.8.15=[-mpi,-szip,zlib] required by (sci-libs/netcdf-4.4.0-r1:0/11::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^^^      
```

```
# emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz ...

# emerge -1a dev-lang/perl dev-perl/SGMLSpm ...

# emerge -1a sci-libs/hdf5 sci-libs/netcdf 
```

Dove al posto dei tre punti metti i package che vedi se metti --verbose-conflicts

```
x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.44.2:2.91/2.91::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/vte-0.42.1:2.91/2.91::nightmare, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.38.1[termite-patch] required by (x11-terms/termite-10:0/0::nightmare, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
```

Qua il problema e' un po' diverso visto che cerca di aggiornare un pacchetto di un'altro overlay con quello di gentoo dove la use flag termite-patch non esiste.

Se il pacchetto x11-terms/termite non ti serve, semplicemente disinstallalo se no ti tocca macherare il pacchetto ufficiale vte

```
# echo "x11-libs/vte::gentoo" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

```
- net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.5-r2::gentoo USE="dbus hs2-0 qt4 qt5 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -libressl -p2p (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( qt4 qt5 )
```

Anche qua solito discorso wpa_supplicant non puo' avere le use flag qt4 e qt5 contemporaneamente, quindi

```
# echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant -qt4 qt5" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore dev-qt/qtimageformats

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-57.1 [56.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1 [5.5.1-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1 [5.5.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1 [5.5.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.6.1 [5.5.1-r1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    dev-qt/qtcore (Argument)

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 18 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1:5/5= required by (kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.19.0:5/5.19::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1[xcb] required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    (and 7 more with the same problems)

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu (Argument)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## drudox

per ogni pacchetto le dipendenze aumentano .. anche per icu come vedi comincia a tirar fuori qt*

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> per ogni pacchetto le dipendenze aumentano .. anche per icu come vedi comincia a tirar fuori qt*

 

Prova con

```
# emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore:4 dev-qt/qtimageformats 
```

cosi' facendo gli specifichi solo qtcore versione 4

----------

## drudox

ma non cerca la versione 5 ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ma non cerca la versione 5 ???

 

Il messaggio diceva

```
dev-libs/icu:0/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed) 
```

quindi la 4

----------

## drudox

```
 sudo emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore:4 dev-qt/qtimageformats

Password: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-57.1 [56.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r2 [4.8.7-r1] USE="-icu*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1 [5.5.1-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1 [5.5.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1 [5.5.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.6.1 [5.5.1-r1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 18 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1:5/5= required by (kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.19.0:5/5.19::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1[xcb] required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    (and 7 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu (Argument)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/56= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20150521:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## drudox

non va`  :Sad: 

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge -1a dev-libs/icu --verbose-conflict

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-57.1 [56.1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu (Argument)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/icu:0/56= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/icu:0/56= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/56= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20150521:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/56=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/56= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mascherare temporaneamente in un file qt 5.6 (poi una volta dato i comandi lo elimini).

In /etc/portage/package.mask/qt56

```
>=dev-qt/designer-5.6

>=dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.6

>=dev-qt/qdbus-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtpaths-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtscript-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtsql-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtsvg-5.6

>=dev-qt/qttest-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtxml-5.6

>=dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6 
```

----------

## drudox

subito dopo in che senso ? quando mi da : Calculating dependencies

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore dev-qt/qtimageformats dev-qt/qtgui

Password: 

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.unmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-57.1 [56.1]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1  USE="-icu*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.5.1-r1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtcore (Argument)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.2:5[icu] required by (kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.19.0:5/5.19::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1[icu] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^                                                                                                   

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu (Argument)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/56= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20150521:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> subito dopo in che senso ? quando mi da : Calculating dependencies

 

Lo crei e poi dai il comando

```
# emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore:4 dev-qt/qtimageformats 
```

se funziona, ovvero non ti da piu' conflitti, lascia compilare e una volta finito rimuovi il file che maschera le qt-5.6.

----------

## drudox

ci provo !!! sei un amico  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a mascherare temporaneamente in un file qt 5.6 (poi una volta dato i comandi lo elimini).
> 
> In /etc/portage/package.mask/qt56
> 
> 

 

certo che è una battaglia impari...

quando noi utenti finali personalizziamo troppo le nostre installazioni o le lasciamo ristagnare troppo a lungo senza aggiornamenti, emerge fa una fatica improba a rimetterci in piedi il sistema.

io qualche volta, in questi casi, uso 'opzione --nodeps, che mi sembra più diretta.

sarebbe stato sbagliato lanciare un  emerge -1 --nodeps dev-libs/icu  e poi risistemare tutto con un --preserved-rebuild?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> sarebbe stato sbagliato lanciare un  emerge -1 --nodeps dev-libs/icu  e poi risistemare tutto con un --preserved-rebuild?

 

Non penso sia sbagliato (anzi qualsiasi cosa funzioni e' la strada giusta, il bello di linux e' questo puoi sempre mettere a posto le cose in modi differenti) ma sinceramente non ho mai avuto tutti questi problemi   :Very Happy: , quindi mi trovo un po' spiazato senza la possibilita' a ricreare la situazione.

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore:4 dev-qt/qtimageformats dev-tex/bibtexu --verbose-conflicts

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.unmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-57.1 [56.1]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20150521 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r2 [4.8.7-r1] USE="-icu*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.5.1-r1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu (Argument)

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/56= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/icu:0/56= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/icu:0/56= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con 

```
# emerge -1a dev-libs/icu media-libs/harfbuzz dev-qt/qtcore dev-qt/qtimageformats dev-tex/bibtexu dev-qt/qtwebkit media-libs/libcdr
```

----------

## drudox

```
sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world --verbose-conflict

Password: 

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/common-sense-3.740.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Types-Serialiser-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22= required by (x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.22:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/AnyEvent-I3-0.160.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/JSON-XS-3.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.12.100:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.240:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/TimeDate-2.300.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.330.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                         

sci-libs/hdf5:0

  (sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.17:0/1.8.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.15_p1:0/1.8.15::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sci-libs/hdf5:0/1.8.15=[-mpi,-szip,zlib] required by (sci-libs/netcdf-4.4.0-r1:0/11::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3:0/58=".

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-core-2015::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2015::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-2015::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

ok ora ottengo questo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con 

```
# emerge -1a dev-lang/perl dev-perl/Text-CharWidth dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N dev-perl/SGMLSpm

# emerge -1a sci-libs/hdf5 sci-libs/netcdf
```

----------

## drudox

scusate per il ritardo (ho la febbre da una settimana) ... ho dato i 2 comandi ma ora ottengo questo  :Sad: 

[url] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/tnEoMADIwKvMrPx9VeAS/[/url]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma hai smascherato (nel file package.unmask) le qt-5.7? lo chiedo perche'  anche in un sistema ~ non dovrebbero apparire come aggiornamento visto che sono solo per testing. Se hai fatto questo toglile da package.unmask e la maggior parte dei problemi dovrebbero sparire.

Per il problema di perl mi potresti postare il risoltato di questo comando

```
$ grep 'perl-File-Spec\|perl-JSON-PP\|perl-Exporter\|perl-Storable\|perl-ExtUtils-Install' /var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## drudox

ho tolto le qt7 da package.unmask (non le avevo messe io boh...) 

il grep non mi da` alcun risultato!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok potresti postare l'output del update ora con l'opzione -t?

----------

## drudox

eccolo qui https://paste.pound-python.org/show/MGUgfmNJWid1rfFAVn1s/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con un

```
# emerge -1a =virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 =virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 =virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2 =virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0
```

----------

## drudox

```
 sudo emerge -1a =virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 =virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 =virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2 =virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0

Password: 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.2 [5.22.1]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 [3.560.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 [2.530.100]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2 [5.720.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 [2.273.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0 [2.40.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.26:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    (and 10 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.350.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 92 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che hai ancora un casino con perl dal passaggio 5.20 a 5.22 con il comando 

```
# perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

migliora qualcosa?

----------

## drudox

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall

 * Removing perl-core packages from world file

 *    emerge --deselect  perl-core/Encode perl-core/File-Temp perl-core/Module-Metadata 

>>> No matching atoms found in "world" favorites file...

 * Updating installed Perl virtuals

 *    emerge -u1  virtual/perl-Archive-Tar virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML virtual/perl-Carp virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2 virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib virtual/perl-Data-Dumper virtual/perl-Digest-MD5 virtual/perl-Digest-SHA virtual/perl-Encode virtual/perl-Exporter virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS virtual/perl-File-Path virtual/perl-File-Spec virtual/perl-File-Temp virtual/perl-Getopt-Long virtual/perl-IO virtual/perl-IO-Compress virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd virtual/perl-JSON-PP virtual/perl-MIME-Base64 virtual/perl-Module-Metadata virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta virtual/perl-Perl-OSType virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils virtual/perl-Storable virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor virtual/perl-Test-Harness virtual/perl-Test-Simple virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords virtual/perl-Time-HiRes virtual/perl-Time-Local virtual/perl-XSLoader virtual/perl-if virtual/perl-libnet virtual/perl-parent virtual/perl-version 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.2 [5.22.1]

[ebuild     U #] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r4 [0.230.400-r3]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 [3.560.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 [2.530.100]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2 [1.1.14]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2 [5.720.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1 [3.150.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.530.0-r2 [2.540.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.880.0 [5.950.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0 [2.40.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0-r2 [1.700.0-r1]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 [2.273.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.290.0-r1 [3.300.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.26:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 19 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.350.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 86 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Beginning a clean up of .ph files

 * Excluding files for 0.0.0 and 0.0.0/x86_64-linux from cleaning

 * Locating ph files for removal

 * Updating ph files.

 * Ignore all "No such file..." messages!

Can't open machine/ansi.h: No such file or directory

Can't open sys/_types.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

Can't open gnu/stubs-x32.h: No such file or directory

 * Locating packages for an update

 * Locating ebuilds linked against libperl

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Module-Metadata:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Module-Metadata:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/Encode:0

 *                   virtual/perl-Encode:0

 *   Adding to list: perl-core/File-Temp:0

 *                   virtual/perl-File-Temp:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-vcs/git:0

 *   Adding to list: x11-terms/rxvt-unicode:0

 *   Adding to list: app-text/po4a:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-apps/texinfo:0

 *   Adding to list: net-irc/weechat:0

 *   Adding to list: app-arch/dpkg:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/libxml-perl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/TimeDate:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/cdk-perl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Types-Serialiser:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-Parser:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTML-Parser:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/DBI:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Archive-Zip:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/File-BaseDir:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Data-Perl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/AnyEvent:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Exporter-Tiny:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Locale-gettext:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Time-ParseDate:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTTP-Message:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/File-MimeInfo:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Text-Unidecode:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Encode-Locale:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/strictures:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/TermReadKey:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Canary-Stability:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Module-Build:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTTP-Date:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/URI:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/AnyEvent-I3:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Digest-HMAC:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Net-Daemon:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/JSON-XS:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Role-Tiny:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Module-Runtime:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Net-HTTP:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/libintl-perl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Text-CharWidth:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-Simple:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/File-Listing:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Authen-SASL:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/common-sense:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/SGMLSpm:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/libwww-perl:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Test-Deep:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/File-pushd:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/IO-String:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-SAX:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Data-Random:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Error:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/PlRPC:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Font-TTF:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/List-MoreUtils:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Net-SSLeay:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-RegExp:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-DOM:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Class-Method-Modifiers:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/IO-HTML:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/XML-LibXML:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/HTML-Tagset:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-perl/Module-Pluggable:0

 * emerge -v1 --backtrack=200 perl-core/Module-Metadata:0 virtual/perl-Module-Metadata:0 perl-core/Encode:0 virtual/perl-Encode:0 perl-core/File-Temp:0 virtual/perl-File-Temp:0 dev-vcs/git:0 x11-terms/rxvt-unicode:0 app-text/po4a:0 sys-apps/texinfo:0 net-irc/weechat:0 app-arch/dpkg:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate:0 dev-perl/libxml-perl:0 dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https:0 dev-perl/TimeDate:0 dev-perl/cdk-perl:0 dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL:0 dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport:0 dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl:0 dev-perl/Types-Serialiser:0 dev-perl/XML-Parser:0 dev-perl/HTML-Parser:0 dev-perl/DBI:0 dev-perl/Archive-Zip:0 dev-perl/File-BaseDir:0 dev-perl/Data-Perl:0 dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry:0 dev-perl/AnyEvent:0 dev-perl/Exporter-Tiny:0 dev-perl/Locale-gettext:0 dev-perl/Time-ParseDate:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Message:0 dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth:0 dev-perl/File-MimeInfo:0 dev-perl/Text-Unidecode:0 dev-perl/Encode-Locale:0 dev-perl/strictures:0 dev-perl/TermReadKey:0 dev-perl/Canary-Stability:0 dev-perl/Module-Build:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Date:0 dev-perl/URI:0 dev-perl/AnyEvent-I3:0 dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller:0 dev-perl/Digest-HMAC:0 dev-perl/Net-Daemon:0 dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0 dev-perl/JSON-XS:0 dev-perl/Role-Tiny:0 dev-perl/Module-Runtime:0 dev-perl/Net-HTTP:0 dev-perl/libintl-perl:0 dev-perl/Text-CharWidth:0 dev-perl/XML-Simple:0 dev-perl/File-Listing:0 dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor:0 dev-perl/Authen-SASL:0 dev-perl/common-sense:0 dev-perl/SGMLSpm:0 dev-perl/libwww-perl:0 dev-perl/Test-Deep:0 dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N:0 dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes:0 dev-perl/File-pushd:0 dev-perl/IO-String:0 dev-perl/XML-SAX:0 dev-perl/Data-Random:0 dev-perl/Error:0 dev-perl/PlRPC:0 dev-perl/Font-TTF:0 dev-perl/List-MoreUtils:0 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay:0 dev-perl/XML-RegExp:0 dev-perl/XML-DOM:0 dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL:0 dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base:0 dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies:0 dev-perl/Class-Method-Modifiers:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon:0 dev-perl/IO-HTML:0 dev-perl/XML-LibXML:0 dev-perl/HTML-Tagset:0 dev-perl/Module-Pluggable:0

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-perl/cdk-perl:0".

 * perl-cleaner is stopping here:

 * Fix the problem and start perl-cleaner again.

 * 

 * 

 * Note that upgrading Perl with emerge option --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y is not supported.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora vedi se a qualcuno serva il pacchetto dev-perl/cdk-perl con

```
# equery d dev-perl/cdk-perl
```

Se non ti ritorna nulla allora disinstallalo con emerge -C dev-perl/cdk-perl

EDIT: poi fai ripartire perl-cleaner

----------

## drudox

dopo un perl-cleaner andato a buon fine ... 

```
 sudo emerge -1a =virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 =virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 =virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2 =virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 =virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0

Password: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.2 [5.22.1]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.480.100-r1 [3.560.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.490.100-r1 [2.530.100]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-Exporter-5.710.0-r2 [5.720.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30 [2.273.0]

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.670.0 [2.40.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    (and 10 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22= required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.350.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 93 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/vte-0.42.1::nightmare (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.36.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/libkdeedu-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michael Palimaka <kensington@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2016)

# No longer produced by upstream and no longer used by anything.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output ora di

```
# emerge -uDNt --with-bdeps y --verbose y --backtrack=300 @world
```

----------

## drudox

e` andato  :Smile:  grazieeeeee   :Laughing: 

pero` si interrompe proprio quinei driver grafici che mi servono  :Sad: 

```

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28/work/'

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi postare con wgetpaste il build.log (/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28/temp/build.log). Ma prima di fare quello prova a mascherare la versione 370.28 che mi pare dava anche a me problemi infatti ho installato la 367.44

----------

## drudox

quindi metto in 

/etc/portage/package.mask/nvidia   =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-370.28

giusto ?

----------

## drudox

si con i 367.44 tutto ok ... ma mi consigli di tenere il sistema in testing oppure potrei pensare di usare stable ?? e possibile a questo punto ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> si con i 367.44 tutto ok ... ma mi consigli di tenere il sistema in testing oppure potrei pensare di usare stable ?? e possibile a questo punto ?

 

Penso che sia possibile ma non so bene quale sia la procedura corretta. Comunque i tuoi problemi mi sembrano piu' che altro legati che hai fatto un sync dopo molti mesi, o erro?

----------

## drudox

si infatti erano almeno 6 mesi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io una volta a settimana consiglierei un sync e un update

----------

## drudox

Nuovamente problemi .. nonostante stia facendo l'update una volta a settimana questa volta mi e` toccato subire questo rifiuto 

```
Total: 105 packages (94 upgrades, 8 downgrades, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 401719 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-ruby/ruby-glib2:0

  (dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8[ruby_targets_ruby21] required by (dev-ruby/ruby-vte3-3.0.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    ~dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8[ruby_targets_ruby21] required by (dev-ruby/ruby-gobject-introspection-3.0.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                           

    (and 8 more with the same problems)

  (dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-ruby/ruby-glib2[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.5:0/6.9.6.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.4:0/6.9.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.6.4=[cxx] required by (sci-mathematics/octave-4.0.3:0/4.0.3::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.22= required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.350.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 107 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.4::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Sapresti darmi nuovamente una mano ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il problema dev-ruby/ruby-glib2:0 prova a togliere la use flag ruby20 a rcairo

```
echo "=dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.3 -ruby_targets_ruby20" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Per dev-lang/perl:0 prova con

```
# emerge -1a media-gfx/imagemagick sci-mathematics/octave
```

Per perl prova un perl-cleaner --reallyall

----------

## drudox

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## drudox

Ciao potresti darmi una mano nuovamente ? e` da un mese che non faccio update e questo e` il messaggio ...

```

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0-r1::gentoo

# required by sys-apps/texinfo-6.3::gentoo

# required by sys-apps/ed-1.14.1::gentoo

# required by app-text/texlive-core-2015-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2015::gentoo

# required by app-text/texlive-2015::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.360.100_rc ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/AnyEvent-I3-0.160.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=dev-perl/AnyEvent-7.130.0 ~amd64

# required by virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.69.1_rc::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.69.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.9.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-version-0.991.600-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.225-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Test-Deep-1.120.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.32.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-db/mariadb-10.1.20::gentoo[perl]

# required by virtual/mysql-5.6-r9::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-mime-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-contacts-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kgpg-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.460.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.700.100_rc ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.69.1_rc ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-IO-1.360.100_rc ~amd64

# required by perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-Carp-1.400.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.310.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.210.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.413.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Data-Perl-0.2.9::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-lang/perl-5.24.1_rc4 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/DBI-1.634.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.32.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-db/mariadb-10.1.20::gentoo[perl]

# required by virtual/mysql-5.6-r9::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-mime-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-contacts-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kgpg-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-Storable-2.560.100_rc ~amd64

# required by virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.69.1_rc::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.69.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.630.100_rc ~amd64

# required by virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-if-0.60.600-r1 ~amd64

# required by dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.413.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Data-Perl-0.2.9::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.210.0-r1 ~amd64

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.360.100_rc

# required by virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.69.1_rc::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.69.0-r1

# required by dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.9.0-r1

# required by dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.225-r1

# required by dev-perl/Test-Deep-1.120.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.32.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-db/mariadb-10.1.20::gentoo[perl]

# required by virtual/mysql-5.6-r9::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-mime-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-contacts-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kgpg-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.460.0-r1

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.69.1_rc

# required by dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.413.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Data-Perl-0.2.9::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.210.0-r1

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-IO-1.360.100_rc

# required by perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Carp-1.400.0-r1

# required by dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.310.0-r1

# required by virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.210.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.413.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Data-Perl-0.2.9::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=dev-lang/perl-5.24.1_rc4

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Exporter-5.720.0-r2

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-if-0.60.600-r1

# required by virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r1

# required by perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1::gentoo

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-version-0.991.600-r1

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.40.0-r2

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.700.100_rc

# required by perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo[ssl]

# required by dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-FormFiller-0.110.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.700.0-r3

# required by dev-perl/List-MoreUtils-0.413.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Data-Perl-0.2.9::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.920.100_rc-r1

# required by dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/DBI-1.634.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.32.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-db/mariadb-10.1.20::gentoo[perl]

# required by virtual/mysql-5.6-r9::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-mime-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-contacts-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kgpg-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Storable-2.560.100_rc

# required by virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.69.1_rc::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.69.0-r1

# required by dev-perl/Module-Pluggable-5.200.0::gentoo

# required by dev-perl/Devel-PatchPerl-1.380.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.630.100_rc

# required by dev-perl/AnyEvent-I3-0.160.0::gentoo

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask/Perl:

=dev-perl/AnyEvent-7.130.0

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.1.0 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/rdoc-5.0.0-r3 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konqueror-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.7.1 qml

# required by dev-ruby/power_assert-0.4.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=virtual/rubygems-12 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.10.1 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-mime-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-contacts-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kgpg-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.1 mysql

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.1.1-r1 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by kde-apps/konqueror-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1 widgets

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-5.0.0-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/json-2.0.3 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konqueror-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.6.1 svc

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/power_assert-0.4.1 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.2.3 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/rake-12.0.0 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-5.0.0-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/test-unit-3.2.3::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.3-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rake-12.0.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

# required by dev-ruby/json-2.0.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23,-test]

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-5.0.0-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.1.10::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/pkg-config-1.1.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-ruby/rcairo-1.15.5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-ruby/ruby-cairo-gobject-3.0.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-ruby/ruby-gdk3-3.0.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-5.0.0-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0 ruby_targets_ruby23 ruby_targets_ruby24

# required by virtual/rubygems-12::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.2.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rake-12.0.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

# required by dev-ruby/json-2.0.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23,-test]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.3-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-5.0.0-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.1.10::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/test-unit-3.2.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

>=dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.8 ruby_targets_ruby24

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.7.1[qml]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.7.1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.7.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/konqueror-16.12.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.12.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.12.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Maxxx

```
etc-update
```

e rispondi con "-3" oppure "-5"

----------

## drudox

ok provo !

----------

## drudox

niente da fare .. ho provato anche 

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall 
```

 ma niente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma che messaggio ti da dopo il comando etc-update?

----------

## drudox

adesso mi da` 

```

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

prima mi ha chiesto di scegliere tra le opzioni e ho selezionato -5

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intendevo il comando emerge @world dopo avere fatto il comando etc-update.

----------

## drudox

mi dice semplicemente :

```

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge -ua --backtrack=300 @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies
```

e poi gli errori che ho riportato sopra

----------

## sabayonino

il problema all'aggiornamento al perl l'ho risolto così

aggiornato dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4 (ultima versione stabile in portage al momento) per conto suo 

```
# emerge -ua --nodeps =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4
```

se va a buon fine :

```
# perl-cleaner --all
```

controlla il world (ci sono stati cambiamenti nei profili e possibili cambiamenti delle USE)

```
# emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y --ask @world
```

buona fortuna

----------

## drudox

Si dopo questo ho risolto  :Smile:  grazie per il supporto alla prossima  :Smile: 

----------

## drudox

no .. ora mi da errore perlcleaner ...

```
Total: 119 packages (7 upgrades, 5 downgrades, 107 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 15301 KiB

Conflict: 5 blocks (5 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-1.170.100_rc-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.200.100_rc:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.160.0 required by (perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command:0

  (perl-core/ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/ExtUtils-Command:0

  (virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.330.100_rc-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog:0

    >=virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.170.0 required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.634.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/perl-Test-Simple:0

    virtual/perl-Test-Simple required by (dev-perl/Test-Deep-1.120.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/perl-JSON-PP:0

    >=virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.30-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.271.30 required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.143.240-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (perl-core/JSON-PP-2.273.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/JSON-PP:0

  (perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Sys-Syslog:0

  (perl-core/Test-Simple-1.1.14-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/Test-Simple:0

  (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0

  (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.132.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.132.0-r1 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.121.0 required by (perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.143.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.7.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.1_p20150521-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * perl-cleaner is stopping here:

 * Fix the problem and start perl-cleaner again.

 * 

 * 

 * Note that upgrading Perl with emerge option --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y is not supported.

```

che cavolo ieri ho aggiornato  :Sad: 

----------

## drudox

e inoltre non riesco ad aggiornare world ... 

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.62.0= required by (dev-libs/librevenge-0.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.7.4:0/6.9.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.7.3:0/6.9.7.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.7.3=[cxx] required by (sci-mathematics/octave-4.2.0-r3:0/4.2.0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

dev-libs/kpathsea:0

  (dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.2_p20160523:0/6.2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.1_p20150521-r2:0/6.2.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/kpathsea:0/6.2.1= required by (app-text/dvipng-1.15:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                              

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.24.1_rc4:0/5.24::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.24=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.40.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    (and 296 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4:0/5.22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.200.100_rc:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-latex required by (dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.36:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 required by (app-text/texlive-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-texlive/texlive-latex required by (dev-tex/xcolor-2.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (app-text/texlive-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-fontutils-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.7.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-3.0.8::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.1_p20150521-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-util/boost-build-1.63*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-libs/boost-1.63.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.8.5::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.8.5::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

mi potreste nuovamente dare una mano ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

drudox,

apri un nuovo thread per favore che questo si sta incasinando.

Inoltre riporta esattamente il comando che dai e l'output (se questo e' troppo lungo usa wgetpaste)

----------

## drudox

Ok fatto! scusa non ci avevo pensato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

